# MP3s von beliebiger kBps auf 128 kBps herunter regeln?



## daDom (12. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Wie kann ich eine MP3 von 192/256(...)kBps auf 128kBps herunter regeln?

Gibts da irgendein Programm für?


Dom


----------



## Radhad (12. Juli 2004)

Ein Grab-Programm müsste sowas können.

z.B. der veraltete Xing Audio Catalayst, oder der Audio-Grabber. Ansonsten such mal per Google nach mp3 Grabber oder Decoder.

Weshalb willst du eigentlich die Qualität schlechter machen? Für nen USB Stick?


MfG Radhad


----------



## Joh (12. Juli 2004)

Das ist nur über den Umweg decoden möglich. Das heißt du mußt das mp3file
in wav wandeln. Das geht z.B. mit Winamp. Anschließend mit z.B. Audiograbber
wieder in mp3 encoden.
Es gibt bestimmt auch Software, die das alles automatisch macht, quasi im Hintergrund.


----------



## Leola13 (12. Juli 2004)

Hai,

Programme dafür gibt es. Hier  werden Sie geholfen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## daDom (12. Juli 2004)

@Radhat: Ich habe meine Sammlung alle auf 128kBps. Das ist recht gut von der Quali her und auch nicht allzu groß...

@leola: Jo, danke - lame hab ich schon mal gehört


----------



## Radhad (21. Juli 2004)

128kbps ist aber für reines sprechen gedacht und 192kbps und höher für Musik, deshalb gibt es bei mir nur welche mit 192kbps.


----------



## squeaker (21. Juli 2004)

für reine Sprache reicht deutlich weniger - ursprünglich waren 128 für CD-Qualität gedacht.


----------



## daDom (21. Juli 2004)

Ich hab meine Sammlung alle auf 128kbps... Wird die Quali schlechter, wenn ich auch 192kbps increase?
Oder geht das gar nicht?


----------

